# Any know where Sean/NIMT is?



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

Been trying to get in contact with Sean from NIMT for some months now. Over 2 years ago i sent 6 engines to be converted to DCC and I am unable to communicate with him. No response to phone or email. Can any one offer any help?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tophiass said:


> Been trying to get in contact with Sean from NIMT for some months now. Over 2 years ago i sent 6 engines to be converted to DCC and I am unable to communicate with him. No response to phone or email. Can any one offer any help?


Hate to say this.....but you're not the only one. There have been a number of people on this site that sent him engines for work that was never completed who never got the work done or their engines back.

:sly::sly::sly:

He's disappeared from these parts as a result. For awhile there a few years ago he was putting out great work, then SOMETHING happened - not sure what it was.

Sounds like he has a ton of peoples stuff and isn't looking to get back with them anytime soon.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

Well if anyone knows him personally, or if Sean you're reading this, please let him know I understand if he can't complete the work. No hard feelings. Stuff comes up in life. I just want to get my stuff back in whatever state it is in, no questions asked.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tophiass said:


> Well if anyone knows him personally, or if Sean you're reading this, please let him know I understand if he can't complete the work. No hard feelings. Stuff comes up in life. I just want to get my stuff back in whatever state it is in, no questions asked.


You and others too, someone said he might start some kind of mail fraud suit or something against him.
That would involve the Feds.
I think there are others in the same boat as you, you all ought to get together (emails) and do something.
I know if they were my trains and I have been waiting for YEARS for them to come back I would be madder than hell!:smilie_daumenneg:

I said it before and I will say it again.

THAT IS A HELL OF A WAY TO CONDUCT BUSINESS SEAN!
*THESE FOLKS BEEN WAITING WAY TOO LONG.*
IT SURE AS HELL MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE A THIEF!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck and quacks like a duck.....well.......you know.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not gonna have this discussion all over again.

Sounds like someone should take the initiative, collect into on who's out what for equipment, and see a lawyer with an eye to filing a civil suit (don't try a criminal action; it's not nearly as cut and dried as it sounds). If cost is an issue, include legal costs in the complaint.

I would venture a guess that part of the reason he isn't responding is that he sees no real downside to ignoring the folks who he's screwing over. A summons might change that.


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

*Here is what I did in a simular situation.*

Check out this site. The more complaints they get the more they will look into it.

https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/investigations/mailfraud/mailfraud.aspx

It took a while but I did get results, my stuff back.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you guys tried contacting him through his business website , email, phone? 

http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com/Pages/default.aspx

TJ


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a clear case of fraud. In the UK it would just be a matter of reporting him to Police who go round and 'have a word'. Presumably you have an address for him so why not publish it here and maybe someone living nearby could check out if he's still there or done a 'runner'. Don't know how you handle things like this in the U.S.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Before jumping to conclusions, have you guys ruled out some serious medical condition or family situation or something?

Just asking ...

TJ


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know what medical condition etc, apart from death, which prevents you from answering an email for two years.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> This is a clear case of fraud. In the UK it would just be a matter of reporting him to Police who go round and 'have a word'. Presumably you have an address for him so why not publish it here and maybe someone living nearby could check out if he's still there or done a 'runner'. Don't know how you handle things like this in the U.S.


NIMT lives out in the country in Idaho. Most people are fairly well armed. Dropping by his house COULD end badly in a situation where you are trying to extract your property back from him after a 2 year period.

Just saying.....

His website is still active, so he's apparently still "taking" new business. Sure seems like he's doing fine to me.....

http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com/Pages/default.aspx

Feel free to contact us anytime for advice and costs

24 hours a day
7 days a week
365 days a year

NIMT
North Idaho Model Trains / Australia
P.O. BOX 561
Sandpoint, ID
83864
Phone: USA (208)360-7990

[email protected]


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

He should caveat that 24/7/365 with, "Unless you're from the ModelTrainForum."


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So I repeat my question:

Has anyone here tried to contact him via his website info: email, phone?

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tj, I belive last time a bunch of people contacted him, finally he came on the fourm ,said sorry, and promised to send out the stuff , then nothing. Again. Maybe one or two guys got there stuff back , most didnt.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll email him myself, now.

TJ


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the other thread from when he disappeared. When he came back he kind of got defensive about people trying to track him down. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18537


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I remember that, he came back for a few weeks, helpfull on the fourm, then poof gone. And I remember there was a few threads after that, stating the the same old problem, no stuff or replies.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> So I repeat my question:
> 
> Has anyone here tried to contact him via his website info: email, phone?
> 
> TJ





tophiass said:


> Been trying to get in contact with Sean from NIMT for some months now. Over 2 years ago i sent 6 engines to be converted to DCC and I am unable to communicate with him. *No response to phone or email*. Can any one offer any help?


Sure seems like tophiass has, but to no avail. I also see he had a similar thread 6 months back with the same results.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> This is a clear case of fraud. In the UK it would just be a matter of reporting him to Police who go round and 'have a word'. Presumably you have an address for him so why not publish it here and maybe someone living nearby could check out if he's still there or done a 'runner'. Don't know how you handle things like this in the U.S.


Another issue in the US is one of jurisdiction. Unless someone lives close to NIMT, the local police and courts would not have jurisdiction over him, and the various Federal agencies would be unlikely to take up a case of this magnitude. This would be another reason to hire a lawyer and serve him with a suit in his local court.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> Another issue in the US is one of jurisdiction. Unless someone lives close to NIMT, the local police and courts would not have jurisdiction over him, and the various Federal agencies would be unlikely to take up a case of this magnitude. This would be another reason to hire a lawyer and serve him with a suit in his local court.


Except for the fact that this transaction has been happening via the US Postal service - which puts it in the Federal realm.

It's funny to me that this forum certainly seemed to generate some decent business for him, and he was on here quite a bit, but he has chosen to not come back. If I were an independent businessman and wanted to make sure my reputation remained intact, I'd address issues like this ASAP.

Of course there are always 2 sides to the story and we are only hearing the one side, but that is easily remedied (or avoided altogether) with prompt customer service. Especially as I've seen quite a few people just asking for their own property to be returned, regardless of the condition it's currently in. Afterall - it's THEIR property. :dunno:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Because of this very issue ( someone purloining small sums of money) we have a small claims court in the UK and it works very well, I've used it myself. It costs very little and you dont need a lawyer. You make your case, the defendant is is given notice of prosecution and if he decides not to defend the action the judge usually comes down in your favour. He can also make an order for costs and the judgement is legally enforceable. Sounds like you need something like that over there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

We have small claims courts, for anything up to about $2500 (depending on the jurisdiction). This is where one would file this suit -- the only complication being that you would have to file it in a different jurisdiction than you reside. Were I materially involved, I would have done it long ago.

SStlaure -- just because the USPS was used to ship goods does not automatically make it mail fraud, since much of the transaction was conducted via the Internet. The USPS could take the position that it is an FCC (Federal Communications Commission) issue. In either case, because of the limited nature of the problem, it would not receive much attention from either agency.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Any luck TJ? I'd love for this to be nothing more than a misunderstanding.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I sent him a polite but blunt email yesterday (Thur), but I have not heard anything back from Sean, as of today (Fri).

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've done that in the past as well, and I got no response.


----------

